

Show HN:1099 Tax Software Took 2 Years to Launch Becuz IRS Negotiations - camz
https://www.autotax.me/

======
philiphodgen
Interesting and well done. As a tax lawyer I would refer people to this
service.

The problem you face is pricing, I think.

I would not use it myself because of pricing. 1099 paperwork is an annual
problem not a monthly problem. It is a discrete event problem rather than a
flow problem. That's how I would buy.

Also, I have a dedicated internal controller doing this work now. I would have
to see what's cheaper -- paying her to do things manually or paying for this
service.

Advantage to you: simple and fast. Reduced opportunity for error.

Oh. Search for the word "gimick" on your site and add another m to it. :-) Tax
is anal-retentive obsessive-compulsive work and you need to send the message
that you never make mistakes.

Congrats. I needed this two days ago for my own firm and for my wife's
business. :-( I will bookmark this for next year.

